# R4i Gold 3DS Problem



## dbzeenx (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello people, I am having a problem with my R4i Gold for 3DS which is sold in www.R4i-gold.eu 

My 3DS XL is in version 5.1.0-11E and when I insert the flashcart it says "An error has occured" and says that I should press the reset button to restart the 3DS. I know this is a firmware problem, but in the site of r4i gold 3ds there isn't a firmware update option for my version, only the two flashcarts sold that are a better version of mine which is 4.5 and the DS version. Can anyone tell me if this flashcart is compatible with another R4's for 3DS? Like changing its data to another R4 data and running it.

Thanks,

Julian.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry to say your card is no longer supported by that or any team.

You card will still work with Dsi and Ds


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 22, 2013)

r4i Gold 3DS is still supported: http://r4ids.cn/news.htm


----------



## dbzeenx (Jun 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> r4i Gold 3DS is still supported: http://r4ids.cn/news.htm


 

My R4i Gold 3DS isn't from that site.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 22, 2013)

It's the same card though.  I don't see why it should matter, just because you bought it at a different site.  I'm new to all this, but since it's the same model as mine, it seems like you'd just have to update the firmware.

You should probably wait for someone more experienced than myself (I'm not discrediting cartmanuk here) to offer an explanation though, because I might be wrong.  I don't know why though.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's the same card though.  I don't see why it should matter, just because you bought it at a different site.


No, they have a clone from a different team.  It's not the purchase site, that's the home page for the model, they have an unsupported clone, not the same thing you got.


----------

